# CRS Breeding tank



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I decided to redo my 20gallon tank that had a bare bottom, with 3.5lbs of Java Moss just all over the tank home to my Cherry Red Shrimps. I wanted a somewhat a jungle look to it so I've just planted some of my plants from other tanks into it. I also made a decision to only put Females that are pregnant in it. They seems happy in there, we'll see how they'll adjust to the plants since I remove all the Java Moss and only kept about a little branch of it in there. There's a few CRS in there, 12-14 of them all carrying a good number of 20-30 eggs.









The plants are..

9x Small Amazon Swords in the background
5x Wisteria stems to the right of the tank
15x Tiny Portions of Hemianthus callitrichoides in the foreground
6x Red Ludwigia
1x Java Moss on branch
4x Tiny offsprings of Java Fern

Other than that, there's a 2 driftwood in there also. I'm only using giving it 40watts of lighting. I like the looks of it compare to just a bare tank with Java Moss all over and the CRS. What ya think?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks really good... i just bought some shrimp yesterday for my new planted tank, not sure what kind they are, they're green... i'm just hoping they multiply


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I just set up my 10 gallon today for shrimp. I like how you just dont have moss in there.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

that's cool. I just counted at least 10 babies in my 3 gal. I'm stoked

p.s. (correct me if I'm wrong)
CRS - crystal red shrimp 
RCS - red cherry shrimp

I get it mixed up all the time....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have read that CRS are harding to keep and breed than RCS. Have any problems with your CRS?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn-
Beautiful setup as well Sir...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

check out this site

http://www.planetinverts.com/store/


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

breeding CRS? easy?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

waldron said:


> breeding CRS? easy?


cherries breed easily, crystal reds don't

depends on which you are talking about. This CRS< RCS thing is not very clear


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought 3 CRS, and now 1 died. I was pruning, and 1 wouldn't come off the plant I cut I guess and I found him about 10 mins later on the floor where I laid the plants.
I put him back and he looked a bit shaky..
Found him dead a week later.

BTW, nice tank!


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

I got just used to call them CRS for Cherry Red Shrimp, I know the Crystal Red Shrimp goes by that abreviation also. I just hated the fact that my Java Moss was literally attached to the uneaten algae wafer and caused a cloud effect in the tank, so that is my reason for redoing the tank without all those Java Moss.

As far as I know, Cherry Red Shrimp are easy to breed. I've had bred Cherry Red and Amano before, Amano didn't do so well. Crystal Red Shrimp on the other hand, I had no luck with it. They require a ph of 7.5 which is pretty high. I had a few Cherry Red Shrimp died in the same tank as Crystal Red Shrimps so I find it better to just house Cherry by itself rather than with Crystal.

"I bought 3 CRS, and now 1 died. I was pruning, and 1 wouldn't come off the plant I cut I guess and I found him about 10 mins later on the floor where I laid the plants.
I put him back and he looked a bit shaky..
Found him dead a week later.

BTW, nice tank!"

Yepp, sometimes they do that but they'll bounce back eventually. They might lose color also and look pale. But I do know what you mean and I seen it before but it actually made it through. Tough little guys









I had so many Cherry Red Shrimp, I had to sell it on craigslist.org. I've been selling them $1 dollar for 1. $20 for 20 and so on. It's a great deal but I don't do shipping and all that. Just local pickup. Sold nearly over 180-200 ish. I just have a few females that are pregnant and hope they'll breed again so I can pick up some extra cash from it. My LFS sells these for about $5-$6 bucks per 1 which is a rip off.


----------

